# Putting weight on with Ivf



## Toddy (Feb 1, 2003)

Morning Peter

I'm on my 1st IVF cycle and have so far been stimming with Buserlin and now Gonal F (9 days). I'm due for my 2nd scan on Friday with the possibility of EC early next week.

I've noticed that my weight has gone up by a few good pounds. Is this caused from the IVF drugs or just my own eating habbits. 

My history is that I have been dieting and reached my target weight a few months back. Since then I have been able to stablize my weight by the odd pound or too but it seems that I've actually gained more than my average amount since the 2nd part of the drugs.

If its not related to the drugs then I'll re look into my eating plan. Obviously if I'm successful with the IVF then weight gain will be furthest from my mind. If I'm unsuccessful and the weight gain is related to IVF, is it something that sorts itself out or do I have to deit to loose the extra weight.

Many thanks

Ali.x


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Happytoddy said:


> Morning Peter
> 
> I'm on my 1st IVF cycle and have so far been stimming with Buserlin and now Gonal F (9 days). I'm due for my 2nd scan on Friday with the possibility of EC early next week.
> 
> ...


----------



## Emelda (Aug 10, 2003)

I am having the same problem. I have put almost a stone, and have finished the treatment, just on the 2ww, but feel really bloated and fat. I hope it is the drugs, but there again I have been conefort eating too, to relieve the stress. Are you similar Ali?

Ememda x


----------

